# Mondioring Brevet, in what countries



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

It ther a list of cuntrys that have mondioring brevet?
I wuld like to train for it, But sins we do nót have mondioring in sweden I like to know how far I have to travel to trail. 

I have to travel to do Sch becasu only 13 breeds can do it in sweden. It wuld be nice to be able to try out for both Sch and mondio brevet in the same cuntry.

So a cuntry that have Brevet, Mondio with blue book rule and Sch for non FCI breeds. 
Any clues?

Andreas


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Please spell country correctly. Norway has both Mondio and Sch I think.




Note: Spelling corrected


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

No norway are not a country wher you can do this, They have harder rules on who can compete in protection sport than sweden. And they do not have trails in mondioring.

Yes master I will trye to spell beter, But I downt think it will be muth better than this


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

**** is a bad word. Just trying to help. Mondio is in Norway, Neil Wallace is a judge from there. Of course you have bulldogs, is that the problem ??


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

He he sorry dident make the conetction betwen the miss speling and that word 

Yes they do train and the have judges but they do not have trails, I have some friends in norway training but both them and ther dogs are miletary and therfor they can train ther dogs to bite on a suit.
You are not alaowd to do suit work ther if you are not in Police/miletary.
You can not train in Sch ither if you dosent have special permits.

Ther are som realy stupid rules over her, I cant compet in Sch becaus I have a bulldog. Only the 13 "workingbreeds" can compete in protection sport her in sweden. You can train mondio in sweden but you have to go elswer to compete. Even for the FCI breeds, No trails her ore in norway. I know ther was some in the planing but nothing at the moment.

I can go to finland and trail under blue book. 
I downt know how it is in denmark, I do not think they have trail ither.
But Al of the country in the nort, Denmark; Norway, Sweden and Finland are traning mondioring. But they al compet in other country ; Exept for finland.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Andreas,

You can try Rene Sagarra in Switzerland. Here's his website:

http://www.security-dogs.ch/


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Isn't that the guy who faked a bunch of people out about his dog training experience ??


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Isn't that the guy who faked a bunch of people out about his dog training experience ??


8-[ Oh geez Jeff, I don't know?! I do know he's done lots of Mondioring Judging and seminars here in the States. That would a be a tad  to refer someone to him if that is the case. 

Sorry Andreas...you might just want to check his references then.


----------

